# Knight disc system??



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just got off the phone with customer service at Knight rifles. I ordered a 209 conversion kit for my T-bolt. Until this afternoon I was under the belief that no such thing existed. So for my 29.95 plus S/H. I will get a kit with firing pin.
It uses the disc system. Are they any good? I am excited as I can now supposedly use it in wet conditions with no worrys.

Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

I converted two Knight Mk-85's to the 290 disc last year. They work great.

I have hunted in some really, really, wet weather even prior to the disc conversion and never have had my Knights fail to fire.

Good luck this year,
Kim


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Put one on my wolverine and it shoots great no hesitation like you get with the percussion cap, and the best thing it didn't change the point of impact, shoots dead on. Am very pleased so far with it and this is the third year I've used it.


----------

